# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Perse nuk mi paraqet raportet ne grafikone

## crackeri

Kam nje problem ne Databaze ne Access qe e kam krijuar. te gjitha i kam krijuar mirpo nuk po mundi assessi qe te paraqes disa nga raportet ne grafikone. A ka ndonje ide te me ndihmoje ndokush.

Problemi ma qet sikurse ne figuren e meposhtme

----------


## furkan

shiqo mos office ka ndonje paket mangu te instaluar te objekteve

----------

